# Is Bueno overweight?



## Bueno (Jun 8, 2020)

Hello,
My Bueno is 5 Months old and he is almost 7 pounds now. I am afraid he might be overweight. If he is, what should I do?
I have been making sure that he doesn't eat more than 400kcal per day since I got him. I got him when he was 3 months old. I am not sure how heavy he was then but maybe around 0.8 pounds.
Noting that his activity level is very moderate and he still sleeps a lot. I work from home 8+ hours and he sleeps most of them.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

It is impossible for us to tell you without seeing him and feeling his body. It's pretty rare for puppies to become overweight since they are so active, but if in doubt, ask your vet and check out this body condition chart: How to Determine Your Dog's Ideal Weight


----------



## Bueno (Jun 8, 2020)

zooeysmom said:


> It is impossible for us to tell you without seeing him and feeling his body. It's pretty rare for puppies to become overweight since they are so active, but if in doubt, ask your vet and check out this body condition chart: How to Determine Your Dog's Ideal Weight


I have been to the vet and he said that all looks good. I just wanted to know from other people with maltese what is their experience. Here are some pictures of Bueno.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

He is a big, adorable boy who definitely does not appear overweight


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I agree - Bueno is adorable! 
Maltese, just like people, come in all different shapes and sizes! If the vet said all is good then I'm thinking "*All is good*"!!!
🐾 🐶🐾


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

He's perfect 😍


----------

